# Universal Studios Horror Nights



## platano (Nov 2, 2008)

The pics were taken without a tripod so they might be a bit blurry, but I hope you enjoy them.. they are pretty cool. 






2




3




4




5




6




7




8




9




10




11


----------



## platano (Nov 3, 2008)

Zero Comments??


----------



## Kerri27 (Nov 4, 2008)

most are oof.


----------



## LaFoto (Nov 4, 2008)

Two problems: there are no spaces between one photo and the next. So they all seem to be running one into the other.
And - they are not only "a bit blurry". Most are really blurry.


----------



## stsinner (Nov 4, 2008)

I think they're great!  They're not even good as professionals go, but they clearly show what you're looking at, and they have great mood.  Memories are clearly captured.

I'll bet that was a blast!


----------



## platano (Nov 5, 2008)

well guys.. I did post that they were taken without the tripod and this is the "Just for Fun" section.  I wasnt trying to walk around universal studios setting up tripods everytime i wanted to take a picture.  I was just showing how cool the mood was in there and some of the scary stuff that they had set up.


----------



## platano (Nov 5, 2008)

stsinner said:


> I think they're great! They're not even good as professionals go, but they clearly show what you're looking at, and they have great mood. Memories are clearly captured.
> 
> I'll bet that was a blast!


 

yeah man!! it was too much fun in there.


----------

